# Flying start!



## Em10 (Apr 29, 2014)

A week after my initial diagnosis and after some radical changes to my diet and efforts to improve my lifestyle I have lost 12lb!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 29, 2014)

That is amazing, well done


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2014)

Amazing! Well done Em!!!


----------



## Bloden (Apr 29, 2014)

WOW! That's amazing! Well done EM10. Are you on a specific diet?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 29, 2014)

That's a very impressive start - possibly even too fast? Hope you continue to make progress and feel the benefits.


----------



## Em10 (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree it's possibly a bit fast, I have just been focusing on having three low carbohydrate meals a day, monitoring my blood glucose levels and taking regular walks.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 29, 2014)

Great start


----------



## JANICE CLAY (Apr 30, 2014)

*Flying start!!*

That'a great.  I'm struggling with my weight big time. Would being more strict with my sugar levels make a difference?  I don't check regular & sometime's miss out injections if I'm out & about during the day.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 30, 2014)

That's brilliant Em...keep going! x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2014)

JANICE CLAY said:


> That'a great.  I'm struggling with my weight big time. Would being more strict with my sugar levels make a difference?  I don't check regular & sometime's miss out injections if I'm out & about during the day.



Hi Janice, welcome to the forum  Why not post an introduction in the Newbies section so we can learn a bit about you?

In answer to your question, yes - trying to keep good control of your levels will certainly help. What injections do you have?


----------



## Em10 (May 1, 2014)

Hi Janice, welcome to the forum, I'm new here too and newly diagnosed, there are lots of people here to help! All that I can say is that having better control of my blood glucose levels seems to have helped a lot. I know I have a lot weight to lose but that wasn't my focus in the last week I was just trying to get a grip of achieving and maintaining better blood glucose levels. Em x


----------



## Em10 (May 6, 2014)

*Week 2*

Have lost another 2lb this week


----------

